# Modern Unique Piano Music...



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm interested in expanding my music collection with some modern piano music but not just the same plane stuff that is there in over abundance... Some real funky stuff  Unique fresh modern piano music with a real presence..

I sincerely have a hard time finding any of this..

Anyone has some suggestions?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

benclassic said:


> I sincerely have a hard time finding any of this..


Well, your description doesn't help!

So you're left with a random video which won't help you.


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

Recently, I was rather touched by this piece by British composer Thomas Adès. "Darknesse Visible" is a reworking of a John Dowland song ("In darknesse let me dwelle"). It's not very funky though.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm just getting into the Esbjorn Svensson Trio. This tune has a strong Keith Jarrett vibe.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Luc Ferrari:"Anti-sonate" 



 (it´s in 3 parts)
Michel Petrucciani "So What" 



Tristan Keuris:"Piano Concerto" 



 (it´s in 2 parts)
Sofia Gubajdulina:"Piano sonata" 



 (it´s in 2 parts)
Per Nørgård:"Piano Concerto" 



Jan Johansson:"Jazz på Svenska" 



Galina Ustvolskaya:"Piano Concerto" 



 (it´s in 2 parts)
Wilhelm Killmayr:"Nocturnes an John Field" 



Poul Ruders:"Piano Concerto" 



Toru Takemitsu:"Riverrun" 




_EDIT_: I actually overlooked that this was posted in the non-classical forum, but almost all the works have a funky/jazzy feeling to them as well - and listening to them in that perspective is really refreshing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Keith Jarrett comes to mind, but in joen's preceding positive light, some of Shostakovich may please also...even portions of Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Cage music for prepared piano*

I am surprised no one has recommended any of Cage's music for prepared piano. I do not get it but these works appear to be among the most accessible that Cage composed. I know of many who like this music.

Interesting lecture:


----------



## Ghodi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just released an album of continous-flowing sparse Piano music dedicated to Aldous Huxley, Bill Hicks, Carl Jung, Christopher Hitchens and George Carlin.

I would love to hear what you think about this music - I composed, recorded, mixed/mastered and designed all the artwork for this project myself originally as a University project, but I now wish to push this further. Any constructive criticism regarding the recording/production/artwork, or anything to do with album would be great as I am trying to develop in all areas.

Stream/Download the album here:

www.ghodi.bandcamp.com/album/chronicles-of-the-ominous

Words, Artwork, Contact and Side Projects:

www.ghodi.co.uk
https://www.facebook.com/spiritofghodi

Hope you all enjoy,
Ghodi.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

benclassic said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm interested in expanding my music collection with some modern piano music but not just the same plane stuff that is there in over abundance... Some real funky stuff  Unique fresh modern piano music with a real presence..
> 
> ...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## jbirdjtrain (May 9, 2014)

What do you think of these:

























and a little emphasis on percussion to push the percussive side atonally:


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Three contemporary jazz pianists:

*Matthew Shipp, "Cohesion," from Equilibrium (Thirsty Ear, 2003)*















*Vijay Iyer, "Galang," from Historicity (ACT, 2009)*















*Brad Mehldau, "Exit Music (for a Film)" (live)*















(I attended the concert where this last one was done).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Funky piano music?
Try Abdullah Ibrahim, an album titled _African Piano_, from 1969. The vinyl version is stunning.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Since this is in the non-classical section of the forum, I suggest Harold Budd's "The Room" (Atlantic 83382-2).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Julian Layn, albeit more piano music of the pleasant sort. Saw this musician - who tours cities and performs on the streets - in the pedestrian zone of Copenhagen today. BTW, he also holds a PhD in theoretical physics.


----------

